# Insulfrogs x 9



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

So .....

I have inherited, from my late Dad, some Peco Electro and Insulfrogs. After reading myself into a few headaches, I have determined to use the Electrofrogs as I push ahead with my DCC layout design.

I have 9 Insulfrogs, blue box, late '80s vintage or older all new in box. Should I sell them, hold them for some future project, or just throw caution to the wind and go ahead and use them keeping track of where they sit??

By todays prices that's $200-ish.

Thoughts?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Your call. If you have already decided that you intend to use the electrofrog versions, and are very clear in your mind that you are unlikely to ever have need of their cousins, unload them at about 50 cents on the dollar of current prices. Tell the buyer they must go as a batch. At that price, they should move quickly.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is no reason that you can't use the Insulfrogs
in addition to the Electrofrogs; they are totally
compatible. 

Both are satisfactory for DCC layouts.

Electrofrog Pecos power the frog, thus you must
use insulated joiners in each frog rail to avoid short
circuits.

Insulfrog Pecos are power routing. This means
that the divert track is unpowered when points
are set to straight. No insulated joiners are
required, but if you want 'always on' power you
should add track drops in both frog rails.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Late '80's vintage sounds like brass rail to me. Not gonna have too many people interested in that. You might get $0.25 on the dollar.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

I did not know Peco made brass rail turnouts

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Odyknuck said:


> I did not know Peco made brass rail turnouts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I didn't know they did, either (still don't). But I also don't know of anyone who was making nickel silver rail in the '80s.


----------



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Well ....... 6 of the boxes say:










3 don't but the rails look like N/S ... same champagne color not the yellow-ish brass look.

By the way ........


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

So are you selling them?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Odyknuck said:


> So are you selling them?


I think ... 

Sure.

Do we have to go to the "Sale or Trade" section?


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

How much shipped to Ohio 44085. You have a PM


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/...rs/railandsail/Central Midland track plan.jpg


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, I'll bite: what does that track plan have to do with the insulfrog discussion?


----------

